# Insulin



## Dr_leonard_adams (11 mo ago)

🧬 _Insulin Resistance_🧬




Insulin resistance or non insulin dependent diabetes, plagues a large portion of today's society. Modern medicine doses patients with metformin in order to dispose of excess glucose thus lower blood sugar over a short period of time. Metformin is generally well accepted by most patients in clinical trials, and was created originally in the 1950s. However, is this the only approach to dealing with insulin shock, resistance, or type 2 diabetes? The answer is no. Your body produces a compound known as L-Carnitine. Prominently known for the mobilization of fat, L-Carnitine has some other unique qualities. One of those qualities is the oxidation of and subsequent disposal of excess blood sugar.




Redirecting




In the above study, L-Carnitine was administered by injection to a series of patients within a clinical trial. 

"The present study shows that an acute administration of l-carnitine is able to potentiate the stimulatory effect of insulin on glucose uptake by peripheral tissues in NIDDM patients. The improvement in glucose utilization achieved in these patients was quantitatively similar to that previously documented in normal subjects (17 %) [10]. The magnitude of the effect varied among subjects, with some patients having a quite marked increase (30-50%) and others having marginal changes in peripheral glucose úilization"


The process by which L-Carnatine mitigates blood sugar is still relatively unknown according to this study, but it is the oxidation process against the glucose that causes the dump. Obviously the affect varies from patient to patient. Higher doses seem to have a dramatic impact in blood glucose management when administered via IM injections.


L-Carnatine is nice, but certainly not the only natural tool people have against glucose spikes. Cinnamon does a wonderful job of facilitating the transportation and subsequent absorption of glucose into the cell.


"The treatment was conducted for 4 weeks. Type 2 diabetic individuals were allowed to take their routine diet and usual diabetic medicine. The individuals were told to take 4 capsules each (500mg) 2g of whole cinnamon powder immediately after breakfast, lunch and dinner for 4 weeks."

ISSN 1995-6673 


As you can see from this chart, Cinnamon had a prolific affect on the cholesterols and blood glucose relationship. Cinnamon facilitates absorption, which is what causes type 2 diabetes in most cases. The body becomes resistant to insulin and blood sugar continues to rise.



Women who use exogenous hormones will often find themselves insulin resistant, but it can happen to men frequently as well. The abuse of GH or insulin can also cause these problems. The recommended supplementary dose by this author is 3000mcg, but medically speaking 2-3mg is acceptable, but 4mg becomes toxic. Do not over consume it, and if you take high dose cinnamon in order to reverse the affects of insulin shock, make sure to take liver support as well.



L-Carnitine is a winner when it comes to fat loss, kidney, and liver health, but it also champions disposal of excess glucose. Oral Dosing takes some careful consideration.

Between 80-160mg/kg of body weight for women, and men 140-260mg/kg of body weight.

Injectable can be 1mg/ml 1ml up to twice a day as tolerated, pre-meal or pre-workout.




https://doi.org/10.1016/0014-5793(84)80106-4




Cinnamon and L-Carnitine together will abolish the need for metformin and constant medicine being pumped into your body. Change your life style, reduce simple carbohydrates and increase the use of high fiber carbohydrates and complex carbohydrates.

_NOTE_ : those who face Insulin resistance or Diabetic related issues must seek professional consult. Specific compounds can cause significant instability of your blood sugar. Likewise, there are a multitude of medications that will counteract with AAS, growth or peptides can be detrimental.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Omid is that you again?


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Strong first post


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Dr_leonard_adams said:


> 🧬 _Insulin Resistance_🧬
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs benzos when reading the first paragraph of that knocks you out for hours


----------

